
ICO Marketing Basics That Work - CoinViewApp
https://medium.com/coinviewapp/ico-marketing-basics-511a65eba599
======
elliekelly
This is terrible advice. Particularly given the SEC's recent focus on ICO's
and fraud. For example, Google "SEC Testimonial Rule" and see how your section
on video interviews is prohibited. That's just one of the many rules you're
advising people to run afoul of. No one should do _any_ ICO marketing without
having a securities lawyer look at it.

You should really consider removing this post from medium.

